# Hegner HDB Lathe for sale



## acousticplayer (2 Feb 2008)

Hello all members and woodturners. Reluctantly the time has come to sell my much loved Hegner HDB lathe.Personal circumstances have forced me to give up woodturning. The lathe has the upgraded 1HP motor and comes with bowl turning attachment,two sizes of tool rest,control box mounting arm,centres and tommy bars and knock out bar. A home made bench is available. The new package price is in excess of £1500. I am asking £850. Any interested member please E-mail me and I will be happy to provide any further details.Thank you and kind regards.


----------



## RogerS (3 Feb 2008)

Here's a picture of the lathe


----------



## Dust Busker (13 Nov 2008)

Hi
I assume the Hegner khas long gone now? Dust Busker


----------



## cornucopia (13 Nov 2008)

Dust Busker":87j8pz1k said:


> Hi
> I assume the Hegner khas long gone now? Dust Busker



hello if you mean is this lathe still in prodouction and being sold?!?? yes it is -it is sold by hegner u.k who is a sister company of v.b manafacturing based down south near east sussex.


----------



## Dust Busker (13 Nov 2008)

Hi again

Sorry, I meant that I assumed your own hegner has long since been sold (I would have been intetrested)

Dust Busker


----------

